# Der "GT STS 1000 DS" Instandsetzunggsthread...



## Tiensy (22. Februar 2008)

*GT STS 1000 DS*

Heute war es endlich soweit und der langersehnte STS 1000 DS Rahmen ist bei mir angekommen:













Nun zu den Fakten:

- Das Thermoplast ist rundum noch in gutem/sehr gutem Zustand
- Der Aluminium-Hinterbau und auch die Alu-Muffen bräuchten mal dringendst eine Generalüberholung (Glasperlstrahlen, Polieren, evtl. Eloxieren)

Passend zum Rahmen, aber leider nicht passend zum Trunnion-Mount gab es das hier beim Rahmen gleich mit dazu:





Leider passt das Trunnion nicht auf das Gewinde des Dämpfers. Es handelt sich zwar nur um wenige Millimeter, das Trunnion ist dennoch zu klein. 

Weitaus größere Sorgen bereitet mir allerdings folgendes hier:









Sieht mir irgendwie nach Haarriss aus  und dazu nicht gerade kurz. Sind beidseitig an der Tretlager-Muffe links und rechts neben dem GT-Logo.  

Könnte mir ein DS Fahrer bitte sagen wo sich die Rahmennummer befindet? Hab bisher leider noch nichts gefunden...


----------



## Kruko (22. Februar 2008)

Das sieht nach Wandschmuck aus 

Rahmennummer befindet sich eigentlich auf der Tretlagermuffe. So war es bei meinen STS DH-Rahmen.

Der Dämpfer ist von einem anderen Rad. Einzige Möglichkeit, die Du hast, ist die Trunnion aufzubohren. Wenn es klappt, sag mir Bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (22. Februar 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> *GT STS 1000 DS*
> Weitaus größere Sorgen bereitet mir allerdings folgendes hier:
> 
> 
> ...



sollte eigentlich am tretlager sein. - udn ja das sieht nach riss aus. auf der linken seite scheints sogar schon ausgefasert zu sein. geh mal mit nevr dull rüber, wenn das dann alles clean ist siehst du mehr. du kannst auch mal vorsichtig die kappe raushebeln, ich würde von ausen jetzt sagen - unter dem riss liegt der rand des sts schlauchs ....

mach danach gute fotos und kontaktiere den verkäufer, denn der hauptrahmen ist wahrscheinlich schrott... bzw ich würde ihn nicht mehr voll einsetzen.


----------



## Janikulus (22. Februar 2008)

wenn das ein Riss ist, dann ein ganz komischer. Da entsteht doch null Spannung quer zum Rahmen wenn der gefahren wird. Das Unterrorh steht doch unter Zug, wie kann der Riss in Richtung vom Unterrohr sein?


----------



## Tiensy (22. Februar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Das sieht nach Wandschmuck aus
> 
> Rahmennummer befindet sich eigentlich auf der Tretlagermuffe. So war es bei meinen STS DH-Rahmen.
> 
> Der Dämpfer ist von einem anderen Rad. Einzige Möglichkeit, die Du hast, ist die Trunnion aufzubohren. Wenn es klappt, sag mir Bescheid



Der Dämpfer ist von einem Cannondale Jekyll soweit ich weiß. Das mit dem Aufbohren habe ich auch schon in Erwägung gezogen, da bereitet es mir allerdings etwas Sorgen, ob das aufgebohrte Trunnion dann noch den Belastungen standhält. Die Aufnahme ist ja bereits jetzt schon recht filigran. Wenn man da weiter aufbohrt, dann liegt die Wandstärke des Trunnions ca. bei 3-4mm  Aber probieren geht über studieren... Sobald es was geworden ist, setz ich hier Bilder und Erfahrung ein.



> sollte eigentlich am tretlager sein. - udn ja das sieht nach riss aus. auf der linken seite scheints sogar schon ausgefasert zu sein. geh mal mit nevr dull rüber, wenn das dann alles clean ist siehst du mehr. du kannst auch mal vorsichtig die kappe raushebeln, ich würde von ausen jetzt sagen - unter dem riss liegt der rand des sts schlauchs ....
> 
> mach danach gute fotos und kontaktiere den verkäufer, denn der hauptrahmen ist wahrscheinlich schrott... bzw ich würde ihn nicht mehr voll einsetzen.



Hab derzeit leider genau 0 Werkzeug oder sonstige Utensilien am Start. In ca.2 Wochen hab ich wieder alles parat und nehm dann alles mal auseinander und mach dann mal hochauflösendere Bilder.

Den Rahmen nun wieder zurückzuschicken würde mehr kosten, als ich für den Rahmen bezahlt hatte. Daher wird's im schlimmsten Fall ein schöner Wandschmuck. Dennoch schade...

Ich werd dem Teil trotzdem einen Versuch geben und den Rahmen aufbauen. Bei meinen 65kg (in Montur) könnte das evtl. sogar halten.


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Februar 2008)

hatte das gleiche problem an meinem ersten sts.
es liess sich aber über jahre noch fahren (natürlich kein hartes gelände).
ich wiege übrigends 79 kg.

HABE ABER AM ENDE DER QUER LAUFENDEN RISSE EIN KLEINES LOCH GEBOHRT DAMIT DER RISS NICHT NOCH GRÖSSER WIRD.

zum fahren in der stadt (posen) und im wald ist der rahmen noch zu gebrauchen.
aber regelmässig mal nen blick drauf werfen.


damit muss man bei diesen bikes immer rechnen.
dafür sind sie einzigartig.


----------



## Kint (22. Februar 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Hab derzeit leider genau 0 Werkzeug oder sonstige Utensilien am Start. In ca.2 Wochen hab ich wieder alles parat und nehm dann alles mal auseinander und mach dann mal hochauflösendere Bilder.



nimm etwas zahnpaste, nen tuch und muskelschmalz damit bekommst du es auch poliert. dann bekommst du die schatten und den dreck weg und erkennst mehr.  

und zurückschicken musst du es nicht - ich geh ( ebay) davon aus der rahmen war als guter zustand oder technisch io beschrieben - anständige fotos machen (zeitnah) und dem verkäufer die pistole auf die brust setzen. - selbst wenn der umtausch ausgeschlossen ist - der verkäufer haftet für sein angebot -dh ebay wird ihn zur not unter druck setzen, das musst du gar nicht machen. es langt meistens wenn du ihn drauf aufmerksam machst dass.... und ein *teuerer *wandschmuck ist besser als ein *sehr teuerer*. 




Janikulus schrieb:


> wenn das ein Riss ist, dann ein ganz komischer. Da entsteht doch null Spannung quer zum Rahmen wenn der gefahren wird. Das Unterrorh steht doch unter Zug, wie kann der Riss in Richtung vom Unterrohr sein?



der riss wens denn einer ist, ist links und rechts etwa gleich weit von der öffnung entfernt und verläuft auch links wie rechts symetrisch. wenn du mich fragst -dann liegt der riss an der kante einer fräsung auf der innenseite - und weiter würde ich sagen, dass die muffe sich im wiegetritt verwunden hat und dann dort ich sach ma "geplatzt" is. dafür würde sprechen, dass beide - je näher am BB gehäuse desto weiter sind, sprich zuerst am BB gehäuse geplatzt, dann nach oben ausgelaufen. die steife in form der gt platte würde ich beim verwinden nicht unterschätzen. die wandstärken der muffen sind bei sts teilweise ein witz - aus dem vollen alu gefräst, und in keinster weise gegen umwelteinflüsse geschützt (SPRK)


----------



## Janikulus (22. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> der riss wens denn einer ist, ist links und rechts etwa gleich weit von der öffnung entfernt und verläuft auch links wie rechts symetrisch. wenn du mich fragst -dann liegt der riss an der kante einer fräsung auf der innenseite - und weiter würde ich sagen, dass die muffe sich im wiegetritt verwunden hat und dann dort ich sach ma "geplatzt" is. dafür würde sprechen, dass beide - je näher am BB gehäuse desto weiter sind, sprich zuerst am BB gehäuse geplatzt, dann nach oben ausgelaufen. die steife in form der gt platte würde ich beim verwinden nicht unterschätzen. die wandstärken der muffen sind bei sts teilweise ein witz - aus dem vollen alu gefräst, und in keinster weise gegen umwelteinflüsse geschützt (SPRK)



das kann gut sein ja.


----------



## Tiensy (22. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> nimm etwas zahnpaste, nen tuch und muskelschmalz damit bekommst du es auch poliert. dann bekommst du die schatten und den dreck weg und erkennst mehr.



Du hast mir den Abend gerettet  Ist nach deiner Ausführung ganz sicher ein Riss. Und zwar wie Du auch schreibst wahrscheinlich "näher" am BB Gehäuse liegend aufgeplatzt oder gerissen und dann weiter in Richtung Unterrohr gewandert...

Der Verlauf der beiden Linien ist ziemlich identisch und vorallem symetrisch.



> HABE ABER AM ENDE DER QUER LAUFENDEN RISSE EIN KLEINES LOCH GEBOHRT DAMIT DER RISS NICHT NOCH GRÖSSER WIRD.



Die Verästelung hat einen Durchmesser von ca. 5mm, würde eine 6mm Bohrung ausreichen um den Bruch zu brechen? Symetrisch wäre es nebenbei auch noch 



> und zurückschicken musst du es nicht - ich geh ( ebay) davon aus der rahmen war als guter zustand oder technisch io beschrieben - anständige fotos machen (zeitnah) und dem verkäufer die pistole auf die brust setzen. - selbst wenn der umtausch ausgeschlossen ist - der verkäufer haftet für sein angebot -dh ebay wird ihn zur not unter druck setzen, das musst du gar nicht machen. es langt meistens wenn du ihn drauf aufmerksam machst dass.... und ein *teuerer *wandschmuck ist besser als ein *sehr teuerer*.



Danke für den Hinweis. Doch so günstig wäre der Rahmen bei Ebay nicht ausgegangen... Der Verkäufer ist ebenso wie die meisten hier etwas GT-lastig  Den Deal hatten wir daher außerhalb von Ebay abgeschlossen. War in den Bike-Anzeigen und kommt aus Australien. Der Preis war ein "Freundschafts"-Preis... 

...lag aber mit großer Sicherheit auch hier dran:





Noch ein Spannungsriss unterhalb der Schweissnaht für die Dämpferaufnahme... (--> Suche) 

Wegen den paar Kröten ist es mir daher nicht wert...

Ich werd an dem Rahmen alles geben was nötig ist um es wieder weitestgehend fahrtauglich zu bekommen. Dabei werde ich auf die Hilfe vieler von euch bauen müssen und wäre auch bereit eher "unkonventionelle" Ideenvorschläge dann umzusetzen. Ich will am Ende einfach nur weitestgehend mit einem "sicheren" Gefühl auf dem Bike sitzen...

Den Rahmen stelle ich sozusagen gerne für weitere wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse und Experimente zur Verfügung. Das wird allen DS'lern helfen wenn es dann soweit ist...  

Wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Abend. Ich bin am polieren...


----------



## Kint (22. Februar 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Du hast mir den Abend gerettet  Ist nach deiner Ausführung ganz sicher ein Riss. Und zwar wie Du auch schreibst wahrscheinlich "näher" am BB Gehäuse liegend aufgeplatzt oder gerissen und dann weiter in Richtung Unterrohr gewandert...
> 
> Der Verlauf der beiden Linien ist ziemlich identisch und vorallem symetrisch.
> 
> ...



die schwinge ist hinüber, da kannste nix schweissen, oder ähnliches und es gibt sie ja auch noch nach.

zum hauptrahmen...:

reparaturen an einem sts sind immer ne spannende sache, vor allem weil nicht wirklich viel möglich ist. gerissene rahmen sind was für die wand - zumindest letzendlich. 

schweissen kannste vergessen - dann tropft dir die matrix raus.

hm - du hast den vorteil, dass deiner an der tretlagermuffe gerissen ist - da hast du zugang zu, jedenfalls einfacher als an den anderen.

zudem wenn ich mein sts richtig erinnere hast du innen einen bereich ( dürfte dieser streifen sein) der nicht vom sts abgeklebt ist. -> wenn das stimmt, dann bdeutet das das diese streifen die Abgerissen sind, für die haltbarkeit des sts (des schlauchs an sich) an dieser stelle wohl keine beutung hat. 

bleibt die frage inwiefern trägt dieser streifen alu zur festigkeit der muffe in dem bereich bei....

ich stell jetzt mal ne wilde idee in den raum :

nimm dir ein stück material mit hoher festigkeit zb blech aus stahl oder edelstahl, mit ausreichender dicke- übern daumen so mindestens 2 mm und lass es dir auf der kantbank auf die breite der muffe auf passung zurechtkanten. dann schneidest du dir aus 1mm blech streifen aus. dann legst du dir dieses u profil von ausen um die muffe - und zwar würde ich die ganze länge bis hoch zum sts nehmen. unten schneidest du dir eine zunge die bis übers BB gehäuse reicht. dann nietest du das u profil an der muffe fest , eine oder zwei unten ins BB gehäuse seitlich zwei drei nieten durchs sts (fenster in der muffe) . wichtig die streifen nimmst du um auf der innenseite ein gegenlager der nieten zu haben, sonst reissts dir die nieten aus dem sts aus. 

dimensionierung des profils so stark, dass die alumuffe auch im wiegetritt nicht verwunden werden kann, sondern alle kräfte vom profil aufgenommen werden. 

bleibt die frage wie die zugkräfte des unterrohrs aufgenommen werden. vielleicht das profil am vorderen ende komplett ums unterrohr legen, und im winkel SR / UR zusammenführen / verschrauben, so dass es dort von aussen das UR verpresst / und kärfte aufnimmt. - nach unten wie gesagt mit dem BB gehäuse ( zb wo jetzt die zugführung sitzt) vernieten... so könnte ich mir vorstellen dass es funktioniert. 

aber eigentlich ist das ein fall für die wand...


----------



## SuperEva (22. Februar 2008)

Ich wollte meinen kaputten STS Anfangs auch reparieren aber die Reparaturen halten meistens von Mittags bis 12 Uhr. 
Auf Ebay gesetzt hat der Rahmen 160 Euro gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (22. Februar 2008)

SuperEva schrieb:


> Ich wollte meinen kaputten STS Anfangs auch reparieren aber die Reparaturen halten meistens von Mittags bis 12 Uhr.
> Auf Ebay gesetzt hat der Rahmen 160 Euro gebracht.



Daher hängt er lieber an der Wand, wenn er mal zu 100% untauglich eingestuft werden sollte.


----------



## jopo (23. Februar 2008)

SuperEva schrieb:


> Ich wollte meinen kaputten STS Anfangs auch reparieren aber die Reparaturen halten meistens von Mittags bis 12 Uhr.
> Auf Ebay gesetzt hat der Rahmen 160 Euro gebracht.


Den hat dann ein Australier gekauft. Jetzt ist er bei Tiensy. Das ist der Lauf der Dinge.


----------



## Tiensy (23. Februar 2008)

Einer der Gründe, warum das STS 1000 DS schon immer so einen Reiz hatte  :





Solch eine feine Faserstruktur gab es nach meinen Kenntnissen nur beim STS DS, dem STS Lobo und dem STS XCR.

LTS Thermoplast und STS 1/2 etc. hatten eine gröbere Faserstruktur.

Wurden jegliche Thermoplast Rahmen eigentlich von Cytec CMY produziert? Erinnere mich nicht mehr daran, mal einen Cytec Aufkleber auf dem LTS Thermoplast gesehen zu haben...


----------



## Davidbelize (23. Februar 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Einer der Gründe, warum das STS 1000 DS schon immer so einen Reiz hatte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  an meinem lts sehen die fasern genauso aus.

der mir einzige bekannte unterschied bei diesen rahmen ist,das manche glänzen und andere eher matt aussehen.


----------



## Tiensy (23. Februar 2008)

Hmm, ich hab mein LTS Thermoplast (und alle die ich bisher gesehen habe) mit folgender Struktur in Erinnerung:





Vorallem im Bereich des Oberrohrs sehen mir die Fasern doch unterschiedlich "grob/fein" aus. Aber sind möglicherweise wirklich nur Nuancen...

Beim STS XCR taucht die Bezeichnung *"STS (Single Tube System) Fat 44"* auch erstmals auf. Was hat es mit den Fat 44 aus sich? Kenne nur FAT16/32 und NTFS  

Welche STS Rahmen sind denn matt?


----------



## SuperEva (23. Februar 2008)

Soweit ich mich erinnere waren die Fasern bei allen gleich nur waren die ersten mehr grün als schwarz und eben matter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (23. Februar 2008)

isch tät auch sagen - das lag an der matrix. die ds fasern sehen tiefer eingebettet aus - bei dem sts das ich mal hatte meinte man fast die einzelfasern zu fühlen...- 

nachdem gt ein patent auf die herstellung von sts hält gehe ich nicht davon aus , dass sie die herstellung der rahmen ausgelagert haben - der sticker bezieht sich also wahrscheinlich auf die fasern bzw die matrix. ähnlich einem rohrsatzaufkleber auf nem konventionellen rahmen. durchaus möglich ist - dass gt die materialien geändert hat - vielleicht ein grund warum man sowenig gebrochene sts lobos sieht ?


----------



## SpeedyR (25. Februar 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> wenn das ein Riss ist, dann ein ganz komischer. Da entsteht doch null Spannung quer zum Rahmen wenn der gefahren wird. Das Unterrorh steht doch unter Zug, wie kann der Riss in Richtung vom Unterrohr sein?



Doch.Mein erstes STS hatte genau das gleiche.Alleine schon durch das Treten/Quer stehen auf den Pedalen war ein leises "knarzen" Im Tretlagerbereich zu hören.Später kam der erste Querriss,der andere war weiter oben richtung Sitzrohr.

Es ist leider nur eine Frage der Zeit.Leider  

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## salzbrezel (25. Februar 2008)

@ tiensy

Vor Weihnachten wurde auf Eaby ein Rahmen angeboten, der "sicherheitsverstärkt" wurde. Der Verkäufer wollte das Schicksal, das auch dein Rahmen genommen hat, vermeiden und hat den Rahmen durch die Kappe mit Carbonschläuchen verstärkt. Das Heißt, dass er durch die Klappe mit dem GT-Logo Carbon reingesteckt und um sie an die Wand zu drücken aufgepustet hat um so die Muffe von Innen zu verstärken. Wenn man Carbonmatten im Rohzustand bekommt und jemanden mit Vakuumpumpe kennt ist das wohl nicht teuer.


----------



## Tiensy (25. Februar 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> @ tiensy
> 
> Vor Weihnachten wurde auf Eaby ein Rahmen angeboten, der "sicherheitsverstärkt" wurde. Der Verkäufer wollte das Schicksal, das auch dein Rahmen genommen hat, vermeiden und hat den Rahmen durch die Kappe mit Carbonschläuchen verstärkt. Das Heißt, dass er durch die Klappe mit dem GT-Logo Carbon reingesteckt und um sie an die Wand zu drücken aufgepustet hat um so die Muffe von Innen zu verstärken. Wenn man Carbonmatten im Rohzustand bekommt und jemanden mit Vakuumpumpe kennt ist das wohl nicht teuer.



Du meinst dieses hier:



> Rahmen / Rahmenhinterbau: GT STS 1000 Carbon/Alu 2006 gebraucht erworben und überarbeitet. Beim Rahmen wurde das Standrohr mit vier Carbonschläuchen / Epoxidharz von innen beim Experten im Überdruckverfahren verstärkt. Grund für diese Maßnahme waren die Bilder gebrochener Rahmen in Internetforen die einen Bruch der Tretlageraufnahme in Richtung Lenkkopflager zeigte. Dank des steiferen Sattelrohres muss nun das zum Lenkkopflager laufende Rohr weniger Torsionskräfte aufnehmen.
> Beim Rahmenhinterbau wurden alle Kugellager durch Industriekugellager (10 Stück) der Fa. SKF in ca. 30 Arbeitsstunden von mir (Werkzeugmacher/ Maschinenbaumeister) ersetzt, das heißt Zoll und Sonderlager entfernt, neue Lager entsprechend der Belastung ausgewählt und durch entsprechendes Ausspindeln oder einsetzen von Buchsen ( 0,01mm genau gearbeitet) eingebaut. Bei den Achsen zeigten drei Achsen von vier Verformungen auf. Diese wurden durch höherwertige aus Titan gedreht und gefräste Achsen ( siehe Bilder) ersetzt.
> Befestigung der hinteren Bremse aus Alu gefräst und vom Fachmann sicher und fest verschweißt.



Die Diskussion ist bereits im *STS Lobo Thread* mit dem Fazit, dass es unter Umständen sogar in die falsche Richtung losgehen kann...

Denke das hier ist verständlich: 



> Ein gutes Beispiel für "viel hilft viel".
> 
> Dar Rahmen wird dadurch noch mehr für Haarrisse und Brüche anfällig.
> 
> ...


----------



## salzbrezel (25. Februar 2008)

Genau das meine ich, die Diskussion hatte ich auch noch so im Kopf.
Aber da der Rahmen ja ohnehin gebrochen ist, könntest du es ja mal versuchen. Aber du scheinst dich ja gegen einen Aufbau entschieden zu haben. Ist natürlich auch sinnvoller, wenn man die anderen Probleme noch bedenkt.


----------



## Tiensy (25. Februar 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich, die Diskussion hatte ich auch noch so im Kopf.
> Aber da der Rahmen ja ohnehin gebrochen ist, könntest du es ja mal versuchen. Aber du scheinst dich ja gegen einen Aufbau entschieden zu haben. Ist natürlich auch sinnvoller, wenn man die anderen Probleme noch bedenkt.



Das Bike wird auf alle Fälle aufgebaut... Auch wenn es unter Umständen recht teuer und letztendlich nicht produktiv wird. Aber an der Wand hängen kann er später immernoch. 

Ich wäre da auf alle Fälle bereit dieser Instandsetzungsvariante einen Versuch zu geben.

An Rohmatten komme ich dran. Vakuum-Pumpe sollte das geringste Problem sein.

Welches Material verwendet werden soll (Harz etc...), kann ja noch erarbeitet und diskutiert werden.

Essenziell ist allerdings derzeit erstmal das "Brechen der Brüche" durch eine Bohrung, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Backfisch (26. Februar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> und zurückschicken musst du es nicht - ich geh ( ebay) davon aus der rahmen war als guter zustand oder technisch io beschrieben - anständige fotos machen (zeitnah) und dem verkäufer die pistole auf die brust setzen. - selbst wenn der umtausch ausgeschlossen ist - der verkäufer haftet für sein angebot -dh ebay wird ihn zur not unter druck setzen, das musst du gar nicht machen.



Auch wenn es sich hier nicht um ein eBay-Angebot handelt... ich hatte mal ein Problem mit einem Schweizer eBay-Händler. Der Paypal-Käuferschutz liess mich irgendwelche Onlineformulare ausfüllen und am Ende hätte ich das Teil auf eigene Kosten in die Schweiz schicken müssen, was Portokosten in Höhe des Warenwerts bedeutet hätte. Da ich nicht darauf vertraut hatte, dass danach alles problemlos zu meinen Gunsten verläuft (Rückerstattung), habe ich es dann bleibenlassen.


----------



## Tiensy (5. März 2008)

So hab den Rahmen heute in seine Einzelteile zerlegt:





Sitzstrebe, Kettenstrebe und Dämpferaufnahme werden Glasperlgestrahlt.

Der Rahmen bekommt seine 4 Bohrungen, wird poliert und mit neuen Decals versorgt.

Hat zufälligerweise noch jmd. einen Satz Gleitlager für das DS? Ich glaub ich werde die nicht schadenfrei demontiert bekommen...


----------



## Storck74 (5. März 2008)

Strahlen würde ich lassen, die groben Kratzer rausschleifen und dann Polieren.
Könnte ich dir machen, wenn du möchtest. Meld dich einfach.

Markus


----------



## Tiensy (5. März 2008)

Storck74 schrieb:


> Strahlen würde ich lassen, die groben Kratzer rausschleifen und dann Polieren.
> Könnte ich dir machen, wenn du möchtest. Meld dich einfach.
> 
> Markus



Hi Markus,

gibt's einen bestimmten Grund, warum Du es lassen würdest?

Die Kettenstreben hat wirklich derbe derbe Kratzer...

Hast abgesehen davon PM...

Grüsse, 

Tien Sy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (5. März 2008)

Hat eigentlich jemand ein Foto einer Sitzstrebe, welche für Scheibenbremsen ausgelegt war. 

Wie sieht die IS2000 Aufnahme aus??

Für ein Foto wäre ich sehr dankbar!!


----------



## Storck74 (5. März 2008)

Die tiefen Kratzer bekommt man mit Stahlen nicht raus, es werden nur die Kanten (der Kratzer) runder. Und nachher mußt du mehr Schleifen und Polieren als bei der jetzigen Oberfläche.

Markus


----------



## Kint (6. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand ein Foto einer Sitzstrebe, welche für Scheibenbremsen ausgelegt war.
> 
> Wie sieht die IS2000 Aufnahme aus??
> 
> Für ein Foto wäre ich sehr dankbar!!



es gab zwei varianten. dioe eine ältere ist die dass schlicht eine zweite bohrung im gefrästen ausfaller war, um einen (zb von betd nachgebauten) adpater aufzunehmen. das war aber vor ds und co.

die zweite variante ist dass aus dem vollen material ganz einfach zwei bohrung stehengelassen wurden beim fräsen wo direkt per is2000 ein sattel montirt werden konnte. keine hexerei, ganz normal, man erkennts zb bei ebay auch nur wenn man genau hinschaut. - es sieht aber organischer aus, als die ganzen bastellöseungen wo ein tab aufs ausfallende gesetzt wird, zum einen weil diese dann meist gleich auf 180er hochbocken, wo die original nur 160er hatte ( afaik) und zweitns weil man halt meist die schweissnaht erkennt. 

original siehts ganz normal aus - mehr wie zwei schutzblechösen die hinen rausstehen.


----------



## Tiensy (6. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> es gab zwei varianten. dioe eine ältere ist die dass schlicht eine zweite bohrung im gefrästen ausfaller war, um einen (zb von betd nachgebauten) adpater aufzunehmen. das war aber vor ds und co.



Das hier sollte die erwähnte Variante sein:





Diese Strebe ist derzeit an meinem DS 1000 verbaut...

Am Lobo gibt es dann noch folgende Variante:





Weder Cantisockel noch Scheibenbremsaufnahme... Jetzt versteh ich warum die Lobo's immer so schnell waren  

Ok, Scherz beiseite. Das sollte wohl die Strebe sein, um ausschließlich die Rock Shox Scheibenbremse zu fahren...


----------



## Kint (6. März 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Ok, Scherz beiseite. Das sollte wohl die Strebe sein, um ausschließlich die Rock Shox Scheibenbremse zu fahren...



exakt. und dass lobo streben nie bohrungen für direktmontage hatten - sondern immer dieses "chassis positioning" dingens... und luxus - man konnte wählen zwischen rsdisk abstützung und hope abstützung. - wobei man auf erstere schon 1 jahr wartezeit hatte  und sie waren sogar jeweils mit den oem naben kompatibel....

achso ich würde auch nicht strahlen. chainsuck leicht glattschleiffen, dann drüberpolieren dann gehts auch. kampfspuren sind ein teil des spiels...


----------



## Tiensy (6. März 2008)

Sollte jmd. übrigens Interesse an einem STS 1000 DS haben, so möge er doch bitte schnellstens mal hier gucken: 

*GT STS 1000 DS*

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-STS-1000-CAR...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kruko (6. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> original siehts ganz normal aus - mehr wie zwei schutzblechösen die hinen rausstehen.




Und genau um die geht es. Der Ami hat an der Stelle eine Postmount-Befestigung angeschweißt. Jetzt stehe ich vor dem Problem, ob ich diese wieder entfernen kann oder mit dieser leben muss. Durch das Schweißen wurden von der Außenseite die Befestigungspunkte in Mitleidenschaft genommen Ich weiß nur nicht wie sie Original aussahen

Es wird vorraussichtlich eine 203 mm Scheibe montiert werden, so dass ich die Postmount noch aufstocken müsste.


----------



## salzbrezel (6. März 2008)

@ jörg

Bist du sicher, dass eine 203mm Scheibe geht? Kollidiert die nicht mit dem Horst-Link?

Gruß...


----------



## Janikulus (6. März 2008)

bei mir ist bei der 160er Scheibe Schluss. 180 würde nicht passen, die schleift dann an der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (6. März 2008)

Danke für die Tipps. Man merkt, ich bin Bremsscheiben-unerfahren 

Aber das eigentliche Problem bleibt.


----------



## salzbrezel (6. März 2008)

Eine 185er passt bei meinem 1000DS!


----------



## Kint (6. März 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Und genau um die geht es. Der Ami hat an der Stelle eine Postmount-Befestigung angeschweißt. *Jetzt stehe ich vor dem Problem, ob ich diese wieder entfernen kann oder mit dieser leben muss. *Durch das Schweißen wurden von der Außenseite die Befestigungspunkte in Mitleidenschaft genommen Ich weiß nur nicht wie sie Original aussahen
> 
> Es wird vorraussichtlich eine 203 mm Scheibe montiert werden, so dass ich die Postmount noch aufstocken müsste.



nun original sahen sie eben wie _zwei schutzblechösen_ aus. die sassen oben auf dem ausfaller im richtigen abstand für is2000. nimm tiensys bild der alten befestigungsweise und denk dir einfach ne zweite öse über der ersten auf der aussenbahn des ausfallendes. 


wenn du mich fragst birgt der momentane halter doch so einige risiken. - du weisst ganz einfach nicht wie und was da rumgepfuscht wurde. 

ich persönlich würde mich wohl auf die suche nach ner anderer sitzstrebe machen.

wenn du aber vertrauen in den angeschweissten halter hast dann fahr ihn so - bzw stock ihn auf - denn je mehr man da rumbastelt desto stressiger wirds fürs ausfallende. - meine meinung.


----------



## Tiensy (6. April 2008)

Weiter werde ich mit dem Aufbau wohl nicht mehr kommen... Das Rad baut leider zu hoch (nicht für mich), aber für den eigentlichen Fahrer...  

Ja, hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch vorher wissen können. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.  

Dennoch hier die letzte Endstufe vor der Demontage:


----------



## Davidbelize (6. April 2008)

red mal mit oldman uber das sts.

und als maklerprovi würd ich gegen bezahlung die sattelstütze nehmen.


----------



## Tiensy (6. April 2008)

Hi David, 

die Stütze ist leider schon für das Lobo verplant... Sollte sich da was ändern, bist Du der erste der es erfährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (6. April 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> red mal mit oldman uber das sts.
> 
> und als maklerprovi würd ich gegen bezahlung die sattelstütze nehmen.




david, dank, aber der rahmen ist nichts für mich.... den mach ich garantiert platt  
eher was für die sanfteren naturen hier im forum.


----------



## salzbrezel (10. April 2008)

Ich klinke mich hier mal mit einer Frage ein. Ich möchte grade die Lager meines STS pflegen (fetten) und verschlissene austauschen. Bisher habe ich alle Lager demontieren können, beim Hauptlager über dem Innenlager bin ich aber gescheitert, bzw. wollte erstmal um Rat fragen, bevor ich was zerstöre.

Es geht um dieses Lager:






Wie bekomme ich die Konen G und C und das doppelt-konische Teil J aus dem Rahmen? Weiß einer von euch Rat?

Danke schonmal,

Philip


----------



## Tiensy (10. April 2008)

Hi Phillip,

nachdem Du die Schraube H und Mutter A entfernt hast, nimmst Du einen langen Schraubenzieher und schlägst damit entweder Teil G erst raus, oder Teil C. Zwischen den beiden Teilen C und G ist ein kleiner Spalt, wo Du mit dem Schraubenzieher ansetzen kannst. 

Ist ein Teil erstmal raus, geht das andere ganz einfach. 

Danach lassen sich C, G und J komplett entfernen.

Unten rechts liegen die Lager...


----------



## salzbrezel (10. April 2008)

Aaaah, danke! Den Spalt hatte ich schon entdeckt, wollte aber erstmal fragen, bevor ich auf ein Teil einschlage ;-) 
Dann versuch ichs heute Abend mal.

Gruß...


----------



## Janikulus (10. April 2008)

eins der beiden G oder C hat sogar ein Innengewinde, du kannst also eine Schraube eindrehen, M10 glaube ich, und damit das Teil austreiben. Ansonsten halt mit Schraubendreher.


----------



## salzbrezel (10. April 2008)

Genau das mit den Gewinden hatte ich auch irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt, aber ich habe kein Gewinde gesehen, als ich mich gestern mit beschäftigt habe. Vielleicht drehe ich erstmal auf Verdacht eine Schraube ein und schau mal, ob sie hängen bleibt. Falls nicht, nehme ich den Schraubenzieher.


----------



## Tiensy (10. April 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> eins der beiden G oder C hat sogar ein Innengewinde, du kannst also eine Schraube eindrehen, M10 glaube ich, und damit das Teil austreiben. Ansonsten halt mit Schraubendreher.



Da ging gerade wieder ein Licht auf... Hatte mir die ganze Zeit selbst schon überlegt, dass das doch nicht das Wahre sein kann mit dem Schraubenzieher...

Damals am 96er LTS Thermoplast gab es dieses Lager ja auch schon, und ich war mir sicher, dass ich damals keinen Schraubenzieher verwendet hatte.

Aber nun erinnere ich mich wieder, dass ich da immer eine recht fette Schraube hatte. M10 kommt hin. Die Schraube war sogar bei den Lagersätzen damals dabei. 

Ich glaub ich werd alt


----------



## salzbrezel (11. April 2008)

Also nochmal danke an euch, es war tatsächlich eine 10er Schraube! Einfach reindrehen und mit etwas Kraft rausziehen, das wars...

Jetzt kann der Sommer kommen, das STS und ich warten drauf!


----------

